

Increase your file transfer speeds by up to 4x - supertcp
http://www.supertcp.com/?ref=HackerN

======
wmf
SuperTCP people, please submit the URL of the blog post instead of the home
page.

~~~
supertcp
Sorry, the intention of this submission was to be our home page!

~~~
wmf
In that case, stop submitting your home page. It's been on HN several times
already.

